# I QUIT DRIVING TAXIFY



## AlexKid (May 13, 2017)

It's almost impossible to calculate the fare of Taxify bonus as it doesn't appear instantly.

Road tolls: 90% of times are not added to the fare.
o
onlinesupport is hopeless: takes over 5 days to get a reply, another friend is still waiting over 3 weeks for his road toll adjustment replies.

Cleaning process fee is a load of crap.
I reported alcohol spill on my back seat.
My car had a disgusting cheap wine smell.
Taxify asked for a receipt, otherwise no cleaning fee payment can be released.

I said I self cleaned it, pulled apart my back seat and aired it out over night.

They couldn't help, so I have refused to drive on their platform.

Also be on alert, I have had trips where they short changed me, read below from Taxify after complaining about a fare.

------
Hi Alex,

I have checked the order and can see there were some GPS issues. In the future please request for a fare review in the end of the trip, when the fare is not calculated correctly or the tolls are not added automatically, then we can manually adjust the fare and charge the right amount from clients card. Please follow the link below to know how to submit a fare review.

( Link here )

Currently you did not request for a fare review but since we have just started in Australia and everything is new, we still compensate this ride from our side. I have recalculated the fare which resulted in $47.04 (what client should have paid). I have added $21.2 to our compensation list, it will be added to your balance on next Monday.

Boksh


----------



## Ride Nights & Weekends (Jan 5, 2018)

#nope.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

AlexKid said:


> It's almost impossible to calculate the fare of Taxify bonus as it doesn't appear instantly.
> 
> Road tolls: 90% of times are not added to the fare.
> o
> ...


I'm not understanding your problum. Of course you don't get a cleaning fee if you do it yourself. That's common sense. Sounds like you got the fare reimbursement. Looks good to me


----------



## AlexKid (May 13, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> I'm not understanding your problum. Of course you don't get a cleaning fee if you do it yourself. That's common sense. Sounds like you got the fare reimbursement. Looks good to me


Hi,
Yes, got my fare reimbursed after emailing them with my concern regarding the trip. They explained that the trip had GPS issues.

If had never investigated the trip further and emailed them I would have never been reimbursed.

Regarding the cleaning fee;

Not every cleaning mess needs a professional cleaners, as matter of fact how many so called professional cleaners don't do a great job.

I self cleaned the mess.
I personally would do a much better job.

I switched off, cleaned and desinfected the mess, and air dried it.

I was not compensated for the cleaning fee because I did not give them a receipt with an ABN number.

I have another friend who drove 127km, from Hurstville to Central Coast, he was only paid for 87km, than he wasn't paid the full amount because the rider was fraud.

What does he know who the rider is, why should he be deducted and only paid a set fee of $150 because the rider was fraudulent.

They also had the nerve to deduct the 15% Commission from the $150.

Keep driving for Taxify and you will come to realise.

All the best !!

I'm just pointing out and sharing my experience.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

AlexKid said:


> It's almost impossible to calculate the fare of Taxify bonus as it doesn't appear instantly.
> 
> Road tolls: 90% of times are not added to the fare.
> o
> ...


You go into Mc Donald's and make a mess. Does the owner get compensated? You own the business. It's part of doing business. They're the customer. So the make messes. That's not Uber's problum . You're self employed. I owned a hair salon. Things got ruined. A kid puked. Lots of things happened. It's the cost of doing business. You should be great full they even consider it if you get a receipt . They send that to the customer and charge them. Uber pays no one. The customer shouldn't have to unless the trashed something on purpose . I never made a display for cleanups. It's rediculous that you thing
That you should be payed to clean you're own business. Next time you go into a business are you gonna leave them a cleaning fee? It makes no sense. It's your business taxi companies are just the tool you are paying for the customer program to schedule. You own your business not them. I am amazed they will charge the customer if you have a receipt . That's way more than you should expect. You also need to read your contract. Like in a court of law you need to prove charges. You can't walk into a courtroom and ask for money without proof receipt and bids proving the cost. Read a book on owning a business and read your contract with the company


----------



## AlexKid (May 13, 2017)

Nonsense !!

You sound like a representative of Taxify !!

I refuse to drive for the company and will not recommend the company.

UBER drivers are moving away from Taxify after experiencing many issues with the "support" team.

How did you come to compare McDonalds with ride sharing ?

If I made a mess in a commerical Taxi I would be charged a cleaning fee on the spot. $100 for puke.

If somebody makes a mess in my car while driving Taxify, I get $00.00 unless I took it to there prefered contractors who cover fees up to $80.00 

I will not drive for Taxify !! If you enjoy it by all means drive for them. Just make sure you check every trip and compare it with the competitor otherwise you will never know how much you where meant to be paid.

Taxify does not show you a break down report of the trip, so you will never work it out.

Enjoy yourself !!

I won't reply again.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

AlexKid said:


> Nonsense !!
> 
> You sound like a representative of Taxify !!
> 
> ...


You need a different job. Good luck



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> You need a different job. Good luck


I represent common sense


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> You go into Mc Donald's and make a mess. Does the owner get compensated? You own the business. It's part of doing business. They're the customer. So the make messes. That's not Uber's problum . You're self employed. I owned a hair salon. Things got ruined. A kid puked. Lots of things happened. It's the cost of doing business. You should be great full they even consider it if you get a receipt . They send that to the customer and charge them. Uber pays no one. The customer shouldn't have to unless the trashed something on purpose . I never made a display for cleanups. It's rediculous that you thing
> That you should be payed to clean you're own business. Next time you go into a business are you gonna leave them a cleaning fee? It makes no sense. It's your business taxi companies are just the tool you are paying for the customer program to schedule. You own your business not them. I am amazed they will charge the customer if you have a receipt . That's way more than you should expect. You also need to read your contract. Like in a court of law you need to prove charges. You can't walk into a courtroom and ask for money without proof receipt and bids proving the cost. Read a book on owning a business and read your contract with the company


Your McDonalds analogy isn't applicable here - you're comparing apples to rhinoceroses. The customer experience at McDonald's involves eating, hence a mess being left is LITERALLY a part of doing business.

When driving passengers from Point A to Point B, at no time is eating or drinking supposed to be part of the equation. Hence when a food/drink mess is made in our personal vehicle after a rouge, rude, entitled and inconsiderate snowflake pax decides to break the rules and do what they want anyway, that is absolutely NOT "part of doing business" in any way, shape or form.



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> You need a different job. Good luck
> 
> I represent common sense


You have absolutely zero common sense. You have the opposite, inverse, convex, converse version of common sense. Meaning you have no common sense. It's almost strangely fascinating how little common sense you actually have.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Your McDonalds analogy isn't applicable here - you're comparing apples to rhinoceroses. The customer experience at McDonald's involves eating, hence a mess being left is LITERALLY a part of doing business.
> 
> When driving passengers from Point A to Point B, at no time is eating or drinking supposed to be part of the equation. Hence when a food/drink mess is made in our personal vehicle after a rouge, rude, entitled and inconsiderate snowflake pax decides to break the rules and do what they want anyway, that is absolutely NOT "part of doing business" in any way, shape or form.
> 
> You have absolutely zero common sense. You have the opposite, inverse, convex, converse version of common sense. Meaning you have no common sense. It's almost strangely fascinating how little common sense you actually have.


Read the rules or work someplace else. I owed a business and never thought about charging a customer for a mess . Even puking. Look you want to make the rules buy your own business. Buy uber and tell them they can just claim a customer made a mess and ask for money. Tell them you will pay them without any receipt. You're gonna take their word for it and give them money. . If you were on the other side you would be in an uprufrom that side. See there are people who like you. Only see what they want. From a selfish point of view no matter what side they are on. It's all about them and if they want something that makes no sense they don't care. It's one sided on their side always. My guess is with you two. You been thru many jobs , always complaining someone did you wrong. The real issue is you. Notice how other people don't have your complaints and problums at every job. I suggest you try and find out why you can't follow rules instead of trying to change all the rules to fit you


----------



## Eber88 (Sep 3, 2017)

free image host


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> You need a different job. Good luck
> 
> I represent common sense


You represent 100% shill. Pure.


----------



## Sl0re10 (May 7, 2018)

AlexKid said:


> Hi,
> Yes, got my fare reimbursed after emailing them with my concern regarding the trip. They explained that the trip had GPS issues.
> 
> If had never investigated the trip further and emailed them I would have never been reimbursed.
> ...


If you have a DBA and business license... type up a receipt. Travel time 1 hour x $75 (to your house with the cleaning supplies) & 1 hour labor for cleaning. $150 total.


----------

